

YouTube Started Deleting Egypt’s Husni Mubarak Era Torture Videos, But Why? - ArabGeek
http://arabcrunch.com/2013/12/youtube-started-deleting-egypts-husni-mubarak-era-torture-videos-but-why.html

======
kmfrk
Don't ascribe to malice what can be ascribed to the usual clusterfuck that is
Google's management of YouTube.

------
ArabGeek
is Google's YouTube now part of the conspiracy against the Egyptian
revolution? what do you think?

~~~
umoron
No. And publications don't earn credibility by publishing no-research
conspiracy link-bait.

------
puppetmaster3
Hmm.

------
umoron
That is a ridiculous piece of bad reporting. First there is no evidence for
this, no dead links or pointing out previous submissions and whatnot. Then
they go about regurgitating every conspiracy scenario nonsense, even invoking
the dreaded "NSA" only to passingly mention at the end that they might go
about verifying the whole thing!!

If they were in fact deleted and they were deleted for political reasons why
did it take so long? and if in fact they were removed wouldn't the fact that
gore violates YouTube TOS be a more logical explanation?

YouTube have refused to remove videos against government pressure before:
[http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/09/14/us-protests-
google...](http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/09/14/us-protests-google-
idUSBRE88D1MD20120914)

~~~
ArabGeek
YouTube is deleting the torture videos, if they were violating TOS why would
they delete them now after years of being online? A person has the right to
ask why Google is doing so and why now? in Egypt there is a crackdown against
the opposition of the coupe all the Islamic TV stations were shutdown, those
who use Rabea4 sign on social media will face 5 years in prison, those who
lead a demonstration will be executed and those who join a demonstration will
be sentenced for 5 years in prison.

All the Husni Mubarak era figures were mostly pardoned, no one has been
pointed by the corrupt judges for the deaths of the 25th of January
revolution. and on top of that the US government supports the coup, Keri said
that Muslim Brotherhood hijacked the revolution! so where does google stands?
with deleting this videos any person wonder if google is collaborating with
the US and the Egyptian government? on facebook, facebook itself deleted many
anti coup pages that were very popular.

I hope that google does this by mistake and bring back the videos. and your
link which mentions that Google has refused government pressure the case was
for the anti Islam movie, but when Muslims are tortured and are the victims
the video is deleted!

~~~
umoron
YouTube is a huge repository of videos, it's impossible to apply all the TOS
rules all the time and instantly. They often flag videos for copyright
infringement "years" after being submitted, and other stuff like judging if a
video might violate other parts of the TOS might require human judgment which
would take even longer.

Also why does YouTube even have to "stand" with anyone one here?! they are
running a website, that doesn't mean everything they do must have a political
agenda. Also why would they have to be collaborating with any government? as
with the incident I linked to in my previous comment shows they don't' take
orders from governments and won't remove legal materials. Have it even crossed
your mind that someone who wanted these videos gone may have abused YouTube's
flagging system? it won't be the first time.

All that speaks to your shoddy reporting.

~~~
ArabGeek
well those videos has been viewed millions of times before and if for sure
many people has flagged them specially those working for the government so it
does not makes sense to claim that Google finds them against their TOS, Google
did not say that to begin with. you can wait for google's answer before you
jump into defending them. As for the link you mentioned why would not you take
it as a n acting game between the US government and YouTube to halt Muslim
anger around the world "we ask you to delete them but you say no" have not
crossed into your minde that Google might be involved in anti Muslim
activities, i am just saying that is a possibility i am not saying for sure
google is doing so as a conspiracy but it raises a high question.

~~~
umoron
You didn't "wait for google's answer" before attacking them and asserting your
own theories.

The rest of your comment tells me all I need to know about you and the type of
blog you're running. Have a good day.

~~~
ArabGeek
however i feel strongly there it is a conspiracy that Google is part of to
cover up the truth, since there is no other explanation and i wont buy their
words if they said they were deleted by Mistake. and btw who said that they
violates google TOS? you are just assuming.

